# Fishing Tip # 577 CRITTER DAMAGE PREVENTION



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 20pt">FISHING TIP # 577<o></o>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 20pt">CRITTER DAMAGE PREVENTION<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Mice and Squirrels are a problem if you live near woods. D-Con Mouse Proof will definitely do the trick and, usually, before the critters do much damage.[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Birds: Blackbirds are the worst. Several mouse traps will do them in. Bait with Shrimp or Fishbites. I've seen folks with CDs swinging from mono, fake owls, fake snakes and a variety of other items and none seemed to work very well.[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Otters and Racoons: Baited mouse traps. Bait with shrimp or Fishbites.<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Roaches/Palmetto Bugs: D-Con Roach Proof works.<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Carpenter Ants and other Ants. Again, if you live near woods, these critters will try to come aboard and set up housekeeping. A spray with long residual killing time works for me.<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Flys. Flys often come aboard when there is a lot of grass offshore. A good fly flap is a great thing to have aboard some days.<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Keeping a boat clean is a great deterrent. Little chunks of bait and food left aboard will definitely encourage critters.<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Thieves. A loud burglar alarm is a great deterrent. It also scares hell out of Great Blue Herons and Pelicans.<o></o>[/B]


----------

